# Avez-vous déjà joui .....



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2004)

... moralement dans certains situations bien particulières ???

Vous savez, cette sorte de jubilation qui vous transporte ailleurs, vous fait toucher les anges et frôler la félicité ?????

Moi oui !!!!!!!!!!!!  

Un jour que j'allais chez le boucher (intéressant hein !!!  ), je passe à côté d'un petit groupe de djeunes ... y'en a un qui m'interpelle et me demande une clope !
Je sors mon paquet, le tend au gars en question et lui propose même d'en prendre plusieurs ... le gars se sert, regarde les autres et droit dans les yeux me dit : "Merci vieux con !!!!!"   

C'est là qu'intervient le sublime .... réflexe ou grâce divine ... j'ai le genou droit subitement attiré par l'entrejambe de mon interlocuteur qui ouvre une bouche grande comme ça et tombe lamentablement à genoux sur le trottoir devant ses congénères surpris et ébahis ...

D'un geste vif et précis je reprends mes clopes et regardant le petit groupe je me surprend à leur dire : "y'en a qui en veulent une ?????" ... silence et consternation !!!!!  

Je suis arrivé chez le boucher en planant sur mon petit nuage ... ma côte de porc n'a jamais eu aussi bon goût que ce jour-là !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

"Vieux con !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"     ... non mais !!!!!!!!!!!!!   :love:


----------



## woulf (15 Décembre 2004)

oh, mais t'es un violent toi ! 

Quand on dit que fumer c'est dangereux, visiblement, c'est pas une légende  

en plus ta jouissance n'est pas que morale en l'occurence, vu qu'il y a eu contact, échange physique, dirons nous et décharge d'adrénaline conséquente...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> oh, mais t'es un violent toi !


Mais non !  :rateau:    ... juste un petit coup de genou moëlleux pour remettre les choses en place ! :love: 
...ça me fait penser que les seules manifs ou on a bastonné ferme, c'était toujours des manifs en faveur de la non-violence !!!! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

Tu comptes faire une trève pour Noêl ?  Tu pourrais offrir des petits pains d'épices et les boules multicolores à la place peut être ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu comptes faire une trève pour Noêl ?  Tu pourrais offrir des petits pains d'épices et les boules multicolores à la place peut être ?


Dans l'état où je suis aujourd'hui, ce serait plutôt pains dans la gueule, coups de boule et étoiles multicolores !!!!!     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'état où je suis aujourd'hui, ce serait plutôt pains dans la gueule, coups de boule et étoiles multicolores !!!!!     :love:



N'oublie pas la multiprise et l'adaptateur pour passer de 110 au 220


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

tout ensemble tout thebig : "vieux con"  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout ensemble tout thebig : "vieux con"  :rateau:    :love:




mais on l'adore


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout ensemble tout thebig : "vieux con"  :rateau:    :love:


Thebig : vieux con !
Thebig : vieux con !
Thebig : vieux con !


   ... mais qu'est ce que je dis moi !!!! ...    
 :love:


----------



## Nexka (15 Décembre 2004)

Tsssss   Pour une fois qu'un jeune disait "merci"  :hein: Vous êtes jamais content les vieux    :rateau:


----------



## woulf (15 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tsssss   Pour une fois qu'un jeune disait "merci"  :hein: Vous êtes jamais content les vieux    :rateau:



TheBig, on t'appelle, toi et ta batte de base ball !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> TheBig, on t'appelle, toi et ta batte de base ball !


Ouais, mais Nexka ... c'est ma chouchoute ... et en plus, elle fait du rugby !!!!   :rose:  :rose:    :love:


----------



## woulf (15 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais Nexka ... c'est ma chouchoute ... et en plus, elle fait du rugby !!!!   :rose:  :rose:    :love:



J'oubliais que c'était dans un autre vie que tu avais été moniteur de judo... M'enfin de toutes façons, c'est vrai que ces judokas c'est rien que des ptits zizis, d'abord


----------



## Nexka (15 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais Nexka ... c'est ma chouchoute ... et en plus, elle fait du rugby !!!!   :rose:  :rose:    :love:



:love: :love: :love:

En plus pour ce qui est du coup de batte, j'ai déjà donné  :rateau:     :mouais:


----------



## woulf (15 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> En plus pour ce qui est du coup de batte, j'ai déjà donné  :rateau:     :mouais:




rooooohhhhh   :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> c'est rien que des ptits zizis, d'abord


Alors que les joueuses de rugby dans ce domaine... :mouais:

  Euh... :hein:

  Non rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> J'oubliais que c'était dans un autre vie que tu avais été moniteur de judo... M'enfin de toutes façons, c'est vrai que ces judokas c'est rien que des ptits zizis, d'abord



Se méfier du boken kashikaï qui dort  :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (15 Décembre 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai une histoire sur les vieux et les jeunes, où j'ai peut être pas été jusqu'a jouir (mais bon on sait tous que c'est plus facile pour les gars que pour les filles) moralement mais presque...     

C'était un soir, j'avais amené mes élèves au cinéma, et dans la salle, un petit seconde a mit ses pieds sur le siege de devant.
Je lui fait "steuplait, tes pieds tu les laisses par terre ok?"
"mais elle alors" et il me désigne du menton une vieille, à 5 ou 6 sieges, vautrée dans son fauteuil, les pieds (sans ses chaussures) sur le siege de devant    
Alors la je dit bien fort "Oui bah justement, tu dois montrer l'exemple!!!"   

Tout mes élèves mdr      Mais la vieille elle a pas bronché...   Devait être sourde en plus d'être vieille!!!!


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Thebig : vieux con !
> Thebig : vieux con !
> Thebig : vieux con !


Tiens, tu fait dans le pléonasme maintenant


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2004)

Moi aussi je veux une maitresse comme ça   
  Tu veux pas être ma maitresse ? :love::love::love:
   Euh :rose:
   Enfin je me comprends


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Devait être sourde en plus d'être vieille


Tiens, toi aussi  :mouais: 

Remarque, pour nous tous et pour ce coup là, c'est une question de patience  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Alors la je dit bien fort "Oui bah justement, tu dois montrer l'exemple!!!"



À partir d'un certain âge, on retombe en enfance il paraît   Mais TheBig pourrait nous en dire plus sur le sujet vu qu'il a déjà commencé son retour vers le futur à coup de rotules  :love:


----------



## Nexka (15 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je veux une maitresse comme ça
> Tu veux pas être ma maitresse ? :love::love::love:
> Euh :rose:
> Enfin je me comprends



Arfff :love:

mais je suis pas maitresse, je suis pionne!!! Rien à voir..   

Mais bon si tu veux tu peux toujours être mon maitre, pour les cours de vol    :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai une histoire sur les vieux et les jeunes, où j'ai peut être pas été jusqu'a jouir (mais bon on sait tous que c'est plus facile pour les gars que pour les filles) moralement mais presque...
> D




c'est une question de controle en faite


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est une question de controle en faite



Oui, en faîte du toit car en fin de compte c'est le point le plus élevé donc il est stratégique  

Sinon avec Robertav vous allez pouvoir monter une petite entreprise qui ne connaîtra pas la crise : elle les rencontre et toi les conseils pratiques


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis pas maitresse, je suis pionne!!!


Alors tu n'as qu'à traverser l'échiquier pour devenir une reine


----------



## Nexka (15 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu n'as qu'à traverser l'échiquier pour devenir une reine



Et c'est toi le roi :love: :love: ???


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

EDITO N°11





Voilà ma petite anecdote à moi ! 



Un samedi après-midi, obligation de faire des courses car je n'avais rien à manger pour la troupe d'amis qui devait venir le soir. Me voilà donc, à contrec½ur, dans le parking de Carrefour, à chercher désespérément une place. En effet, on ne peut pas dire que ce soit le top de faire des courses le samedi. Je tournais donc dans les allées, jusqu'au moment où mon oeil est attiré par une place vide. Ni une, ni deux, je lance ma titine en direction de cette place. Malheureusement je me suis retrouvé devant une place pour handicapé et donc il m'a fallu repartir dans ma recherche. Sauf qu'à ce moment là une voiture arrive et prend cette place. Alors je décide de m'arrêter pour voir la tête du conducteur. Le monsieur sort de sa voiture.... aucun handicap. Je sors de ma voiture, regarde le monsieur bien en face qui stop net. Je l'interpelle "Excusez moi Monsieur vous êtes handicapés ?". Le monsieur me fait un sourire sacarstique en hochant des épaules. Sur quoi je réplique de suite haut et fort : "Ah oui ! Apparemment vous êtes handicapé des neurones....". Plusieurs passants de l'allée explosèrent de rire et le monsieur remontât dans sa voiture et parti. Moi, sourire aux lèvres je repartis heureuse à la recherche désespérée d'une place.....



Oui ! quand j'ai entendu les gens rirent j'ai vraiment jouis !


----------



## monoeil (15 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> EDITO N°11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'aurais conclu par : "Le rire est jouissif".
Parce qu'en l'état ça prête à con - fusion 

Mais bravo, ça lui a fait son pied à l'handicapé


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon avec Robertav vous allez pouvoir monter une petite entreprise qui ne connaîtra pas la crise : elle les rencontre et toi les conseils pratiques




j'ai un doute sur l'entreprise en question


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est toi le roi :love: :love: ???


Plutôt le fou


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt le fou




juste un peu


----------



## Nexka (15 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est une question de controle en faite



J'avais pas dit "plus rapidement" mais "plus facilement"... Je sais pas si ça tient du controle là


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas dit "plus rapidement" mais "plus facilement"... Je sais pas si ça tient du controle là




je vérifirai a l'occaz


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu fait dans le pléonasme maintenant


     salopiot golf !!!!! ...    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Se méfier du boken kashikaï qui dort  :mouais:


...le sage ne réveille pas l'ours qui hiberne dans sa tanière !!!  :rateau: 
  ... et même si c'est un tout petit ourson , on est prié de lui ficher la paix !!!  
Non mais ! :rateau:


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est une question de controle en faite





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vérifirai a l'occaz



Eh bien, là, bon exemple : je jouis !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...le sage ne réveille pas l'ours qui hiberne dans sa tanière !!!  :rateau:
> ... et même si c'est un tout petit ourson , on est prié de lui ficher la paix !!!
> Non mais ! :rateau:



Et si c'est une panthère qui vient te réveiller pour partager une cuisse de dinde ou un boeuf ?


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, là, bon exemple : je jouis !




n'en met pas partout


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2004)

Si j'étais caisse, je serais probablement comme The Big ; 
En plus j'aime pas les jeunes


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2004)

Je n'ai jamais joui, dans aucune situation.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais joui, dans aucune situation.



Voilà un homme saint  Ne vous demandez plus pourquoi il est Cardinal


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et si c'est une panthère qui vient te réveiller pour partager une cuisse de dinde ou un boeuf ?


Alors ! là ... c'est différent !!!!!!!!!!!! ...      :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un homme saint  Ne vous demandez plus pourquoi il est Cardinal


après le point G, le point Cardinal


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> après le point G, le point Cardinal



Et Dieu seul sait avec ses saints où il peut être placé, mais ce qui est sûr c'est qu'il doit bien envoyer quelque part au septième ciel...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais joui, dans aucune situation.



et ailleurs   

 

 :rateau:


----------



## poildep (15 Décembre 2004)

moi j'ai joui le jour où ce vieux con à qui j'avais taxé une clope m'a collé un coup de genoux entre les jambes.


----------



## Nexka (15 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai joui le jour où ce vieux con à qui j'avais taxé une clope m'a collé un coup de genoux entre les jambes.



    

T'avais bien dis "merci" pourtant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai joui le jour où ce vieux con à qui j'avais taxé une clope m'a collé un coup de genoux entre les jambes.


Arffff !!!!!      
En fait, c'est pour ça que t'es tombé alors ... t'as glissé dedans !!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## monoeil (15 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> T'avais bien dis "merci" pourtant


Ouais, mais les ancêtres et l'acuité auditive...


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2004)

Arffff !!!!!

cet homme m'étonnera toujours


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ne vous demandez plus pourquoi il est Cardinal


Mouai mais y a un blème, c'est de père en fils


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moralement dans certains situations bien particulières ???
> 
> Vous savez, cette sorte de jubilation qui vous transporte ailleurs, vous fait toucher les anges et frôler la félicité ?????
> 
> ...





chez le boucher, tu aurais du demander un bon saucisson...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> chez le boucher, tu aurais du demander un bon saucisson...



  ... il avait déjà reçu mon genou dans les c......., j'allais quand même pas lui enfoncer un saucisson dans le c.... !!!!!!   
...suis pas un monstre quand même !!!!!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (15 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... il avait déjà reçu mon genou dans les c......., j'allais quand même pas lui enfoncer un saucisson dans le c.... !!!!!!
> ...suis pas un monstre quand même !!!!!!!   :love: :love:


il est génial ce type


----------



## duracel (15 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moralement dans certains situations bien particulières ???
> 
> Vous savez, cette sorte de jubilation qui vous transporte ailleurs, vous fait toucher les anges et frôler la félicité ?????
> 
> ...




J'ai joui en lisant ça...


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2004)

Tu sais quoi ?
Chaque fois que je vois ton titre il me fait penser au fameux sketch de Devos "_ouï dire_"  
(Chuis fan de Devos).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

voila ma contribution.....

il y a quelques année ....je laisse fifille sous la garde du fils de ma voisine en lui disant que vers 17h au plus tard je suis de retour , pour lui pas de prob du moment que je suis là a 18h parce que a cause d'un truc il veut eviter de rencontrer son pere qui rentre du boulot a cet heure là.....

j'ai eu une journée de chien: le rdv medical avec 1h30 de retard, le rdv avec l'avocat loupé et enfin sortie du tribunal ( toujours et encore pour la meme cause: mon ex) j'etais noire et  en retard : deja  17h30

je m'apprete enfin pour rentrer  quand je me rappele que je dois aboslument retirer de l'argent , la nounou de fifille avait un prob de sous donc j'avais promis d'avancer l'argent du mois et lui donner le lendemain

je vais dans ma banque mais je retire l'argent au guichet exterieur :
je met ma cb, le code, je prend l'argent, je me tourne et :

donne moi le fric sale pute ou je te casse la guele !!

ben la sale pute a roué de coups pas possibles a ce gamin (15/16 ans ).....les surveillant de la banque qui ont vu tout par le biais de la cam video sont arrivé trop tard : le gamin etait par terre et il a eu du mal a se lever !!



ps : je suis persuadé que si ce jour là j'etais pas sous pression, le stress du tribunal , le retard ect ect, je lui aurait donné l'argent sans piper mot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .
> ben la sale pute a roué de coups pas possibles


   ... A nous deux on fait Bonnie and Clyde !!! ...  
...genou belge + coup de boule italien = un massacre !!!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2004)

Bonnie and Clyde ?
Dans le domaine "je tape et je jouis" ça me fait plutôt penser à _orange mécanique_...
Vous commencez un peu à me faire peur  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _orange mécanique_...



viens ici mon petit dragon  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous commencez un peu à me faire peur  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Et t'as raison !!!! :mouais: 
...une boule de violence je suis !!!!  
Marre de passer pour un baba gnagnanneux depuis 2001 ... maintenant, je tape, je coudeboule, j'estourbis, je genoute, j'explose, j'atomise, j'éclate, j'équarris, je dissèque, je zippe à mort ... 

 :mouais:  ... des amateurs peut-être ?????????????


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as raison !!!! :mouais:
> ...une boule de violence je suis !!!!
> Marre de passer pour un baba gnagnanneux depuis 2001 ... maintenant, je tape, je coudeboule, j'estourbis, je genoute, j'explose, j'atomise, j'éclate, j'équarris, je dissèque, je zippe à mort ...
> 
> :mouais:  ... des amateurs peut-être ?????????????


  OUi moi ! :love:


  PS : tu attaches aussi ? :love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2004)

En attendant vous avez toujours des signatures cassées tous les deux 
(oui je sais c'est la 3e fois que je fais le coup, promis c'est la dernière)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> OUi moi ! :love:
> PS : tu attaches aussi ? :love:


     Non ! mais je m'attache vite, c'est ça le problème de ma vie !!!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as raison !!!! :mouais:
> ...une boule de violence je suis !!!!
> Marre de passer pour un baba gnagnanneux depuis 2001 ... maintenant, je tape, je coudeboule, j'estourbis, je genoute, j'explose, j'atomise, j'éclate, j'équarris, je dissèque, je zippe à mort ...
> 
> :mouais: ... des amateurs peut-être ?????????????


Y en a....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y en a....


   ... OK !!!!!  
N° 1 : Lorna ... :love: 
N° 2 : Sonny ...   
Si y'en a encore, je vais mettre un "carbone" ... ça ira plus vite !!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Si y'en a encore, je vais mettre un "carbone" ... ça ira plus vite !!!!   :love:  :love:


Euh ! pour moi, et étant donné mon âge, "carbone 14" bien évidemment !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2004)

... tiens, pour reparler de violence ( :rateau: ), hier soir j'ai encore failli piquer une crise : dans le couloir, on a un distributeur d'eau avec des bidons de 20 L ... la moindre des politesses voudrait que le dernier qui se sert remplace le bidon quand il est vide ...  
Ben non ... tout le monde s'en fiche et c'est toujours à nous de nous coltiner le remplacement !  
J'en ai même vu un arriver avec son gobelet à la main et rebrousser chemin quand il a vu que le distributeur était vide alors que les bidons pleins sont à côté....  
Mais, le pire, c'était vers 17H30 ... un gars nouvellement engagé passe la tête par notre porte et nous dit tout innocemment : "Hé les gars ! faudrait peut-être remplacer le bidon du distributeur hein !!!!!"   
   
Jamais vu un gars redescendre aussi vite à l'étage du dessous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... tiens, pour reparler de violence ( :rateau: ), hier soir j'ai encore failli piquer une crise : dans le couloir, on a un distributeur d'eau avec des bidons de 20 L ... la moindre des politesses voudrait que le dernier qui se sert remplace le bidon quand il est vide ...
> Ben non ... tout le monde s'en fiche et c'est toujours à nous de nous coltiner le remplacement !
> J'en ai même vu un arriver avec son gobelet à la main et rebrousser chemin quand il a vu que le distributeur était vide alors que les bidons pleins sont à côté....
> Mais, le pire, c'était vers 17H30 ... un gars nouvellement engagé passe la tête par notre porte et nous dit tout innocemment : "Hé les gars ! faudrait peut-être remplacer le bidon du distributeur hein !!!!!"
> ...


En fait t'es un tordu... moi à coté je suis doux comme un agneau..


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait t'es un tordu... moi à coté je suis doux comme un agneau..




ça reste a prouvez ....






..... Zipppppp !!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2004)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2004)

... bande de nases va !!!!!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## woulf (16 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... bande de nases va !!!!!!!    :love:  :love:



Dis, vieux grigou, c'est toi qui as commencé, et puis embête pas ce pauvre SonnyBoy d'abord !
Lui qui est si fragile, si mignon, et qui roule en Mégane rien que pour être bien avec Foguenne, notre VRP Renault maison


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Dis, vieux grigou, c'est toi qui as commencé, et puis embête pas ce pauvre SonnyBoy d'abord !
> Lui qui est si fragile, si mignon, et qui roule en Mégane rien que pour être bien avec Foguenne, notre VRP Renault maison





 a propos de voiture , c'est arrivé dimanche fin d'aprem....

apres une ballade en suisse et un bouchon monstre sur l'autoroute
on arrive chez nous et on cherche desesperemment un resto ouvert

apres 1h on trouvera une pizzeria mais bof bof

on prend le chemin de retour a la maison et une femme,
cretine de premiere qualité , nous coupe la route.....mon mari  clackxonne
pour eviter l'accident et sa aurait pu rester la mais....

cette idiote nous suis , nous met les phares de route et nous colle au parachoc a faire peur...on est en centre ville et avec tous ce travaux on fait de detours pas possible

mon mari arrive pas a la semer , ma mere commence a avoir serieusement peur.......
arrivé pas loins de chez nous , on doit touner a droite avant un feu rouge dans une ruelle pas trop frequenté ......je dis a mon mari de s'arreter avant de tourner , je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette cretine s'obstine a nous suivre

on  s'arrete donc avant de tourner a droite , la cretine s'arrete de mon  coté

 je descend , je lui demande ce qu'lle veut .....elle me regarde bouche bée et sourit    elle voulait seulement s'amuser un peu !!!   

bah , la nana est repartie vite fait , je vous laisse immaginer ma reaction d'italienne sang chaud....je ne pense pas que cette cretine a recommencé son petit jeux ce soir là


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2004)

robertav in Le Duel a dit:
			
		

> on prend le chemin de retour a la maison et une femme,
> cretine de premiere qualité , nous coupe la route.....mon mari  clackxonne
> pour eviter l'accident et sa aurait pu rester la mais....
> 
> cette idiote nous suis , nous met les phares de route et nous colle au parachoc a faire peur...on est en centre ville et avec tous ce travaux on fait de detours pas possible



Tu tournes avec Spielberg maintenant  ? !


----------



## aricosec (16 Décembre 2004)

*arrétez, arrétez* ! donc toute cette violence !  

.
 :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non ! mais je m'attache vite, c'est ça le problème de ma vie !!!!!    :love:  :love:



Téflon contre superglue, la bataille promet d'être rude


----------



## monoeil (16 Décembre 2004)

Oui, là. Je me casse d'une boîte à la con dans 40 mn.

Secrétaire débile qui n'a pas fait son boulot (papiers pas prêts) court-circuitée à l'instant.
C'est pas beau mais ça soulage de savoir qu'elle va morfler.


----------



## emge (20 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moralement dans certains situations bien particulières ???
> 
> C'est là qu'intervient le sublime .... réflexe ou grâce divine ... j'ai le genou droit subitement attiré par l'entrejambe de mon interlocuteur qui ouvre une bouche grande comme ça et tombe lamentablement à genoux sur le trottoir devant ses congénères surpris et ébahis ...
> 
> ...



Si tu peux bouger l'autre genou avec autant de vitesse je te conseille le vélo : c'est plus sain !
Je ne crois pas un mot de ton histoire !
Cette violence même verbale révèle un esprit tourmenté...


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous déjà joui .....


Ouiiiiiii  :rateau:  :love:    :mouais:    




...l'année dernière :affraid:​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> Cette violence même verbale révèle un esprit tourmenté...


Si tu le dis ... ... ...


----------



## Nexka (22 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis ... ... ...



Bohhh???   Mais on est pas jeudi!!  :hein: Et t'es déjà de retour!!!! Chouette!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Chouette!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


Arf ! Merci Nexka !!!    ... je viens de rentrer !!!!!  
  ... mais qu'est-ce que j'ai pris dans la tronche pendant ces 3 jours ... coups de boules rouges ... posts incendiaires ... et tout ça avant la Noël !!!     
  ...y'a des coups de genoux qui vont se perdre !!!!!!       :love:


----------



## Nexka (22 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Merci Nexka !!!    ... je viens de rentrer !!!!!
> ... mais qu'est-ce que j'ai pris dans la tronche pendant ces 3 jours ... coups de boules rouges ... posts incendiaires ... et tout ça avant la Noël !!!
> ...y'a des coups de genoux qui vont se perdre !!!!!!       :love:



C'est normal, on t'a boulé rouge parce que tu es parti!!  :love:   
Et nous on veut pas que tu partes!!  :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (22 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Merci Nexka !!!    ... je viens de rentrer !!!!!
> ... mais qu'est-ce que j'ai pris dans la tronche pendant ces 3 jours ... coups de boules rouges ... posts incendiaires ... et tout ça avant la Noël !!!
> ...y'a des coups de genoux qui vont se perdre !!!!!!       :love:




Tell me who, Jean-Luc ! 
Tu les tiens et je kick leur heads !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Tell me who, Jean-Luc !
> Tu les tiens et je kick leur heads !


Arf !!!!! Hi Jean-Claude !!!!   
I was sure that I can compter on you !!!  
But, when regarding the profil of emge, I noted that he is older than me ...   (yes ! it is possible !!!) so, I hesitate to give a coup de genou to him because if he is a little bit fragile, I will have some problems with the modérateurs...    
ps : when I say "a little bit" ... to be honest, I don't know if he has a little ... it is just a supposition !!! :rateau: 
 :love:


----------



## House M.D. (22 Décembre 2004)

Je vais venir t'aider mon thebigounet, t'inquiète... peuvent pas résister à une femme, et peuvent pas non plus taper dessus


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Merci Nexka !!!    ... je viens de rentrer !!!!!
> ... mais qu'est-ce que j'ai pris dans la tronche pendant ces 3 jours ...




zut alors !!!    

me dis pas que j'ai envoyé  a toi mon mp tres "incendiaire" au lieu de mon amant ?      


je le savais, a l'envoi de mes voeux je me suis emmelé les pinceaux !! :mouais:    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## pixelemon (22 Décembre 2004)

(réponse au thread)

ui.


----------

